# tourism on trial



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tourism on Trial - Egypt - YouTube


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

LOOOOOL "if we import good quality wax..." :spit:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

See through wax.... if it is see through whats the point


----------

